# Grasshopper



## KalaMarie (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't shoot insects - I lack the patience & interest. Having written that, I could not pass up taking this photo because I think grasshoppers are the cutest bugs in the world. It's not a great shot technically, but look at that eye!


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you kidding? that's a good shot. 99% of the little guy is in focus with the rest of what should be out of focus is. Whatever it is standing on looks really cool. (what is it standing on BTW?) it really adds an artsy and abstract feel to it, in a minimalist way. In one word, wicked.


----------



## Trisha W (Nov 17, 2009)

Great shot!


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------

